# Incoming! Warhammer!



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Looks like the new WFB edition will be out in July!



> In this issue: Incoming! Warhammer - The Game of Fantasy Battles
> 
> Incoming! Warhammer
> 
> ...


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Yup just got it and hell im worried
After all the rumours flying around I must admit this plus another 50 odd quid to spend is a very worrying thing

Lets see
Fingers crossed, any news on the boxset?
Cover looks awesome though


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

deathbringer said:


> any news on the boxset?


High Elves V Skaven
September


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

No offical word on the boxset, but I'm very worried. The only good thing is at least it won't be a major overhaul as they have only just released a new army book, so no rav hordes type changes.

Personally i wish they slowed down the rate which they go through editions otherwise some armybooks are 2 eds behinds others, and 1 army still is stuck in rav hordes.

If the cover is anything to go on then the boxset may contain chaos and empire, but until the set confirmed I'm not buying another kit, just in case one of the armies i collect get a mass of cheap troops, I still like the rumours of HE V skaven.


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

This truly is the ultimate excuse to buy those vampire counts minis I have wanted.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Good thing I didn't end up building a full army of Dark Elves. Guess I'll see what's changed after this comes out and then decide to play the game or not. :shok:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

YAY another Herohammer edition.


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

No mention of Daemons of Chaos in the blurb, I notice. Do you think GW have got the message and are trying to discretely sweep them under the proverbial rug?


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

rodmillard said:


> No mention of Daemons of Chaos in the blurb, I notice. Do you think GW have got the message and are trying to discretely sweep them under the proverbial rug?


I don't think so, the Ogre Kingdoms, Brettonians and Lizardmen weren't mentioned either


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Heavy on the story, light on the details. Hopefully we'll find out more in the coming weeks, maybe they'll do an article on it in WD. At any rate, everybody STOP PANICKING!

Nothings been confirmed 100% yet, so stay calm, wait to find out some more info, and think that this games been going on 25 years, so it won't suddenly implode into absolute suckfulness overnight. Most of the rumours out there are absolute crap, the few that have the ring of truth sound far more reasonable, and we still don't have an overall picture of what the changes might look like, so it's hard to say "this rule sucks" in isolation, when we don't know what else might have changed. Just try to keep it together eh?


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

sweet! I will enjoy this!


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh, it's a new edition of Warhammer?


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

This may finally make me get out my 3000 points of Empire I got a carboot sale.
Brought them for around £50 said I would paint them and learn WFB, next day into a box they go and they have never seen sunlight again.
or I may just sell them for orcs.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

murdock129 said:


> I don't think so, the Ogre Kingdoms, Brettonians and Lizardmen weren't mentioned either


Actually Brettonians were, although Wood Elves weren't either


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

It's time for my legions of undeath to arise! *evil laugh*


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Just found this cool looking promotional video on Youtube.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

me thinks you can see new high elves in that video ,check out 0:30


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> me thinks you can see new high elves in that video ,check out 0:30


Still looks like the same High Elves to me though I can't truly say what the 2 units back in the middle are. Seems like white lions but it's blurry.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Could be some new High Elf units in there maybe, not too sure though as I don't currently play WHFB, so I am unsure of what models are in the line and what they all look like.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

maybe those ships at the end of the vid could hint at a expension


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> me thinks you can see new high elves in that video ,check out 0:30


well they aren't that far off so it's possible, unfortunately my work PC is currently going slower then a nun in a sex museum so I can't have a look


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

hmm maybe i'll be able to break open the pyramid and finally finish my tomb kings army if they get an update in the next edition


----------



## Herald of Huanchi (Feb 1, 2009)

Huh, when i first saw it, my first thoughts were;

Cool, a new book! But I thought 40k already had a new edition? 

Why did I think this? 

The Hammer on the cover has a freakin' Jetpack!!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> YAY another Herohammer edition.


... I wonder why I waste my time, but I see it as my almost ''duty'' to enlighten either A) Pricks or B) Ignorant Pricks or C) Trolling Pricks on the interest of Warhammer:

- ''Herohammer'', the game in which most of your army is pointless Hero slots with Magical Talismans, Scroll Caddies and the _of course_, the intevitable Lord upon a Dragon with an untouchable armour save, Ward save and Regeneration, will be cast asunder by the new[ish] (Due to this system being in place in earlier Editions) system of percentages, giving useless armies like Empire ridiculous advantages with simply steamrolling with giant blocks of spears, and reducing armies like High/Dark Elves which rely upon their Specials and Lords, to be forced to take their underused and rightly worthless Cores.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

The scale of some of those battles were phenomenal, particularly the city seige by Chaos and the ship landing of Dark Elves and High Elves. If that's a hint of things to come, I can't see it being Herohammer.

I'll be honest, for how many times I've played, I'm more interested in new miniatures...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Perhaps a new model for the High Elves - 0:43. Hero on Giant Eagle, by the looks of it. The "blurry units" are White Lions and Phoenix Guard.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

I like percentages because then I can take a TON of cheap necromancers to fill out my percentage and just raise tons of crappy undead each round to fill in whatever I lose.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Syph said:


> The scale of some of those battles were phenomenal, particularly the city seige by Chaos and the ship landing of Dark Elves and High Elves. If that's a hint of things to come, I can't see it being Herohammer.
> 
> I'll be honest, for how many times I've played, I'm more interested in new miniatures...


Totally agree. Just to glimpse at 3 War Hydra`s and several, large units of Cold One Knights warms the cold, druchii heart =P

The Artwork also looks fantastic: The Skaven fighting the Dwarfs and the Empire (with Floating Castle`s?) the Orcs

Thankfully this has given me a deadline to complete an Army for the Release:victory:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

bobss said:


> Totally agree. Just to glimpse at 3 War Hydra`s and several, large units of Cold One Knights warms the cold, druchii heart =P
> 
> The Artwork also looks fantastic: The Skaven fighting the Dwarfs and the Empire (with Floating Castle`s?) the Orcs
> 
> Thankfully this has given me a deadline to complete an Army for the Release:victory:


Agreed the only one I didn't like was the one with the Empire Greatsword against the Orcs near the beginning. Looks like that retarded piece in the current book.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Don't think there's anything new - that GE is supposed to be a conversion.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bobss said:


> will be cast asunder by the new[ish] (Due to this system being in place in earlier Editions) system of percentages


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, pull the other one, its gonna be the same as the rest I'd bet, and like the rest make fantasy about as interesting to play as watching paint dry.

as I said
Yay another herohammer edition


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

10th of July will see all questions answered then, will be interesting :O



Herald of Huanchi said:


> Why did I think this?
> 
> The Hammer on the cover has a freakin' Jetpack!!


Thats the twin tailed comet, the holy Sign of Sigmar, and the hammer is Ghal Maraz, the Man-Gods hammer itself:wink:



> South and east of the Empire lies Bretonnia,


However I really hope that the above written stuff cant be found anywhere on any GW official site. Im quite damn sure that Bretonnia lies to the WEST of the Empire...


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep Bretonnia is to the west.

There was no new HEs in the vid, The eagles the same conversion thats in the HE book I think, if im wrong could be in the new box. 

I really cant believe they would re-introduce a % system, seems to be a step against the GW simplification march thats been happening the last few years. Plus I think if you want to go crazy on points on heroes and have no other troops thats up to them. Heroes are important in the game they should be able to fight a front rank of troops, but supposidly 2nd ranks are going to attack as well if they die so heroes are vulnerable again. don't moan until its released, worry about it but don't moan.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Technically they are slightly right on the position of Brettonia. Since it is based on an actual world map the empire is relatively in the same place as germany and brettonia occupies the relative same position as france which IS south and west of germany.

Sorry but I see no new high elves in their.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Sorry but I see no new high elves in their.


There in there, three times. But who gives a rat's arse, Bretonnians are far more important.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, pull the other one, its gonna be the same as the rest I'd bet, and like the rest make fantasy about as interesting to play as watching paint dry.
> 
> as I said
> Yay another herohammer edition


... Yes. I hope _we_ can play Warhammer in a system that rewards tactical genius, tabletop initiative, troop and phase combinations and the like. Not Lords with innumberable re-rollable saves, magic weapons and mounted atop Dragons. Backed by several heroes wielding Talismans or Dispell Scrolls. And I believe that after the monumental fuck-up that was Daemons of Chaos and Vampire Counts (No, I will not class Dark Elves in that) we need some nerfing and more power given back to the player and his core-choices (Simply so that Corsairs with short-bows are viable again)

... Such ''crap'' aside, then yes, Bretonnia is West and then South of the Empire, although they are generally parrallel, except for the Empire having a few northern provinces (remember children, Kislev isn`t a province :grin

As said before, im intruiged by the numbers of floating ''objects''...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bobss said:


> Yes. I hope _we_ can play Warhammer in a system that rewards tactical genius, tabletop initiative, troop and phase combinations and the like


please stop, I can't keep laughing this hard, fantasy rewarding tactical genius, initiative and troop combinations...such a thing does not and will never exist.

fantasy is all about who can be the biggest dick and who can suck all the fun out quickest using stupidly insane heroes able to kill a unit by farting, more magic than a wizard convention and the biggest gunline possible to make even Nuln feel inadequate.

its more 2 dimensional than a flat piece of paper.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> please stop, I can't keep laughing this hard, fantasy rewarding tactical genius, initiative and troop combinations...such a thing does not and will never exist.
> 
> fantasy is all about who can be the biggest dick and who can suck all the fun out quickest using stupidly insane heroes able to kill a unit by farting, more magic than a wizard convention and the biggest gunline possible to make even Nuln feel inadequate.
> 
> its more 2 dimensional than a flat piece of paper.


:goodpost:

... Pathetic... just pathetic...

Maybe 7th Edition Tournaments are, maybe friends who get a sick thrill from cheese are, but do not insult ordinary table-top gamers in such a shallow manner...

Oh! I forgot! A piece of paper is 3-Dimensional...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Bobss just ignore stella he has issues, your posts are becoming borderline warning material and stella is just goading you into suspension.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Bobss just ignore stella he has issues, your posts are becoming borderline warning material and stella is just goading you into suspension.


Got to echo that sentiment Bobss, just keep in mind that Stella operates on his own perverse wavelength (which is why I like him).

Personally I'm looking forward to the new edition, though I doubt any Warhammer character can equal my Noise Marine Champion poping a Hammerhead with the sonic equivalent of a flamethrower.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

The Sullen One said:


> Personally I'm looking forward to the new edition, though I doubt any Warhammer character can equal my Noise Marine Champion poping a Hammerhead with the sonic equivalent of a flamethrower.


You don't know Warhammer very well then. You think Abaddon, the Swarmlord, the Nightbringer or Mephiston are badass? You should see Archaon in action sometime. The things that guy can do even to fully ranked units is scary.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

OK guys keep it friendly or I'll lock the thread which will spoil it for everyone.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> You don't know Warhammer very well then. You think Abaddon, the Swarmlord, the Nightbringer or Mephiston are badass? You should see Archaon in action sometime. The things that guy can do even to fully ranked units is scary.


Archaon is the harbringer of badass, although some Warriors of Chaos and Dark Elf Lord combo`s are the definition of the word; winning entire games themselves :grin:


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm only concern about magic (rumour wise) otherwise my luck will kil my magic o.o


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

bobss said:


> Archaon is the harbringer of badass, although some Warriors of Chaos and Dark Elf Lord combo`s are the definition of the word; winning entire games themselves :grin:


Pendant of Khaeleth = Unkillable.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bobss said:


> Archaon is the harbringer of badass, although some Warriors of Chaos and Dark Elf Lord combo`s are the definition of the word; *winning entire games themselves* :grin:


so I was right, herohammer.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> so I was right, herohammer.


To end all "I am right, you are wrong" fussing here's a neutral opinion:
You are right in those few examples given but in my book it can only be called herohammer if every army can create those unkillable heroes. And said plainly there are a lot of other armies that aren't capable of pulling that off. Though I do agree that character sections of some armies should be toned down for the sake of general playability and the all important fun factor.

With that in mind I suggest, next to toning down, that GW re-installs that rule of asking your opponent for consent if you want to use named heroes.

:victory:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Yilmar said:


> And said plainly there are a lot of other armies that aren't capable of pulling that off.


and generally those armies are played by nobody, if I use round me as an example the only armies you will see are the more recently released rulebooks that are generally considered by almost everyone as utterly ridiculously crazy and written by people who must of been on drugs at the time.

if an army cannot take a one man army that even chuck norris would wince at and requires no thought from the player to use, you will not see them played, simple as that.

and anyone who does not use army killing heroes is quite literally bullied by other players and made to feel like an idiot if they don't take them, I've seen the lists posted by people and then seen the wave of comments from people commanding them to take such and such with this and that, and not doing so is just stupid and they must be stupid players.


Yilmar said:


> With that in mind I suggest, next to toning down, that GW re-installs that rule of asking your opponent for consent if you want to use named heroes.


to be honest the large majority of named heroes are not a problem, its the unamed ones and the players that are problems.

maybe they should introduce a permission system where a player has to ask there opponent if they can be an asshole.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Regardless about how powerfull some characters are, there is something highly satifying about having large blocks of troops.

The designers are in a bit of a pickle though, We "well really me but some of you may share my view" want great heroes and powerful monsters, ancient dragons and hellish daemons, to be part of the game, What are they meant to do? nerf them so their not used or make them good so they are. 

This could be sorted by introducing more objective based play into he rules, rather than pure kill points and table quarters, 40k has gone more scenero based and is better for it, eg 1 game i lost about 80% of my eldar army, but still won as i had claimed 1 obj and contested the other. Similar things could happen with fantasy


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

If they are going to reduce hero power then revise the brettonian list.

A 270 pointish duke can have a 1+ armour save that is rerollable and have WS10. Oh he also wounds on 3+ or better with a +2 strength bonus on the charge. As an added bonus all of his hits and wounds can be rerolled too.

(armour of angilulf, sword of the lady's champion, grail vow, virtue of the joust, brettonian warhorse, lance and dwarf gromril helm)


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

That lord aint so bad, there are a lot of ways to counter that guy.
He also is illegal for having 2 magic armours; the angilulf and the gromril helm.

It's more that unbreakable heroes should be banned or heavily restricted in either stats or armour options. If any unbreakable hero has such a set up he could be considered a line-breaker in itself, which screws with the entire fantasy game. I mean dwarf slayer lords are truly ass kickers of their own right when in cc and are unbreakable. However because they cannot take any armour they are easily shot or magicked to death. Another fun example of nerfing unbreakable are the empire flaggelants. They can tie up any enemy unit for a few turns but because their stats suck they barely can make a dent against an enemy with reasonable armour, not to mention that they also have no armour at all.

I am also inclined to say that a hero should only be allowed to use 2 kinds of saves instead of as, ws and regen together. And next to that all ward saves shouldn't be lower then 4+. Anything below is overkill because there is no way that you can inlfuence ward saves. A 4+ will save half the time and that should be it.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> If they are going to reduce hero power then revise the brettonian list.
> 
> A 270 pointish duke can have a 1+ armour save that is rerollable and have WS10. Oh he also wounds on 3+ or better with a +2 strength bonus on the charge. As an added bonus all of his hits and wounds can be rerolled too.
> 
> (armour of angilulf, sword of the lady's champion, grail vow, virtue of the joust, brettonian warhorse, lance and dwarf gromril helm)


If you think that THAT is a legal character at all, then I'm afraid you don't know the Bretonnian rules too well... Seriously, Bretonnian characters are really quite balanced, considering what else you can get out there - 6th in general was far more balanced towards troops anyway.

As for 8th suddenly becoming "Herohammer", as some (well, at least one) person has been saying, no. Just no. If you can't remember what the Forbidden Rod and Black Book of Nagash could do, if you couldn't remember what the Hydra Sword and Tress of Isolude could do, if you couldn't remember all the beardy combinations that 5th ed allowed you to do, then I could understand your concern, but trust me, even with theh more powerful than ever 7th ed books, calling it "herohammer" again is just flat out wrong. 8th Ed, if we're lucky, might bring us back from "monster hammer", which is mainly the result of monsters being more manoeuvrability and Terror causing, if they pare down terror a tad, increase the manoeuvrability of normal troops a bit, it should even up nicely. I'm not saying they will, but I live in hope.

At any rate, there are no solid indications of 8th going any further down that road then they already have, so I can't see how complaining about what they might do is particularly useful. So everyone, remember, Don't Panic, don't believe every rumour you hear, wait and see what the game is Actually like before declaring you'll give up the game.


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Honestly I expect them to go the way of 40k and force you to choose armor or ward, never both. Regen afterward, well, we'll see.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

maddermax said:


> As for 8th suddenly becoming "Herohammer", as some (well, at least one) person has been saying, no. Just no.


I never once said 8th was suddenly becoming herhammer, I said *another* edition *of* herohammer.

I still reckon its gonna be a case of you can't fix whats been broken for year after year after year.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Hero balance in the game is fine. I know, I know, the 300-point god of war characters murder the world. But you have to look at it in terms of that 300 point model is beating up a bunch of six point models... there shouldn't be a contest there. Everyone's Lord is some kind of crazy murder machine, so at the end of the day, that's fine. Static combat also sorts out the power of combat characters quite a bit, too. Sure, you may never actually kill them by wounds, but if you win combat otherwise, you can run 'em down. 

Anyway, the thing that I think needs to be addressed is magic, in general. The tournament metagame leans very heavily on magic, which indicates that it may not be quite balanced. The simplest fix, in my mind, is to provide armies with more dispel dice naturally. Even making it a basic three in the pool (five for dwarves) would solve a lot of problems, I think-- it'd help bring daemons and vampire counts back into line overall, I think. Moving the Magic Phase to the start of the turn also could help a fair bit, I think, because a lot of spells require a target to be within a certain range. By making casting go at the start of the turn, rather than after movement, you're effectively cutting magic ranges down by anywhere from 8 to 10''. 

A lot of discussion seems to be focused on the new edition doing things to fix daemons. The problem with that idea is that makes an edition focus on cutting a certain play style out of the equation. It'd be a far better idea to simply redo the daemons book so that the army doesn't have twenty different obnoxiously powerful builds in it.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> I never once said 8th was suddenly becoming herhammer, I said *another* edition *of* herohammer.
> 
> I still reckon its gonna be a case of you can't fix whats been broken for year after year after year.


Ah, I see, my mistake. Ever considered Warhammer Historic, or some other system along those lines? As it is Fantasy is always going to have powerful heroes, and that's fine for me as long as the game isn't solely about heroes. They've got to be somewhat balanced with the rest of the system, which was the problem with 5th edition - normal troops were just fodder back then. I think you might be looking for a more realistic game in general.



The Son of Horus said:


> Anyway, the thing that I think needs to be addressed is magic, in general. The tournament metagame leans very heavily on magic, which indicates that it may not be quite balanced. The simplest fix, in my mind, is to provide armies with more dispel dice naturally. Even making it a basic three in the pool (five for dwarves) would solve a lot of problems, I think-- it'd help bring daemons and vampire counts back into line overall, I think. Moving the Magic Phase to the start of the turn also could help a fair bit, I think, because a lot of spells require a target to be within a certain range. By making casting go at the start of the turn, rather than after movement, you're effectively cutting magic ranges down by anywhere from 8 to 10''.


I've heard that they might be doing a rather more drastic overhaul of the magic system than just upping dispel dice. I seem to recall some rumour saying they'll be making magic casting "more reliable, but less frequent". I'll be interested to see what they come up with. Personally, I think if they were going to keep something like the current system, then rather than just giving a few extra dice, I'd love to see dispel dice scale with the size of the battle - something like one DD per 500 points. It would help balance out higher level games without overpowering magic at lower levels. The move to the beginning of the turn though, definitely a good thing.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

maddermax said:


> Ah, I see, my mistake. Ever considered Warhammer Historic, or some other system along those lines? As it is Fantasy is always going to have powerful heroes, and that's fine for me as long as the game isn't solely about heroes. They've got to be somewhat balanced with the rest of the system, which was the problem with 5th edition - normal troops were just fodder back then. I think you might be looking for a more realistic game in general.


hence why I play 13 other gaming systems.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> hence why I play 13 other gaming systems.


13?, :shok:
now I enjoy wargaming as much as the next slightly geeky but altogether well rounded, charismatic, handsome and amazing person, 
but even I can see playing 13 different systems would take up an awful lot of time, 
time that could be taken up by eating, shagging, drinking and shagging whilst still managing a reasonable amount of wargaming


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> hence why I play 13 other gaming systems.


its nice that you can find time in your schedule to moan about the edition they haven't released yet :grin:


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> its nice that you can find time in your schedule to moan about the edition they haven't released yet :grin:


Is he still bloody moaning! I have not been on here for months, coz of his constant noise...

Well done for ruining, yet again, this forum.


:headbutt:


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow I just feel the love on this forum.

Just quit it guys, it is so childish...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Bindi Baji said:


> 13?, :shok:
> time that could be taken up by eating, shagging, drinking and shagging whilst still managing a reasonable amount of wargaming


I save allot of time by not doing the drinking and shagging part


Llamafish said:


> Is he still bloody moaning! I have not been on here for months, coz of his constant noise...


so sorry I can't pretend to be a GW loving fanboy like most others
so sorry GW and the players have given nothing but negative experiences with fantasy (except my 1 game against halflings, being killed by ducks and combine harvesters and goat cavalry is hilarious, especially when its not bogged down by the retarded magic phase)
so sorry you can't be assed to use the ignore function

heck already got 9 on mine, so its not like its hard to use

also march to april is barely months


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Llamafish said:


> Is he still bloody moaning! I have not been on here for months, coz of his constant noise...
> 
> Well done for ruining, yet again, this forum.
> 
> ...


If you're staying off the forum simply because of one person (even Stella, the biggest whiner in the world), you're doing this wrong.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

OK guys just to let you know if there's any one who gets on your nerves you can ignore them by clicking on their name, then going to their 'public profile' and there you will find an 'ad to ignore list' option, which will mean that you will no longer view that persons posts in any thread you visit. It's a far better option than getting shitty with the person and getting yourself in trouble or whining back at them.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

maddermax said:


> As for 8th suddenly becoming "Herohammer", as some (well, at least one) person has been saying, no. Just no. If you can't remember what the Forbidden Rod and Black Book of Nagash could do, if you couldn't remember what the Hydra Sword and Tress of Isolude could do, if you couldn't remember all the beardy combinations that 5th ed allowed you to do, then I could understand your concern, but trust me, even with theh more powerful than ever 7th ed books, calling it "herohammer" again is just flat out wrong.


This is nothing but true people, mark my wordsk:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

[off-topic]It's tempting to ignore people who annoy you, but I find reading all peoples views and being tolerant of their views to be preferable to completely ignoring them. Just remember for every negative, complaining Stella on this forum there are a dozen just as annoying people who believe GW and anything they do has descended from the heavens to save humanity, and happily bow down and worship anything GW related. I find them just as annoying, but the two extremes cancel each other out. 

And finally, as I've had to point out many-a-time, it's just a game, don't get so worked up.[/off-topic]


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Warhammer intrigues me. Was there many rumours regarding the actual rule changes at all?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

wow so just two posts in this whole entire thread? 

just had my yearly wander over to warseer where there are numerous "angry" threads about the direction 8th edition is heading in:wacko:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Bindi Baji said:


> wow so just two posts in this whole entire thread?
> 
> just had my yearly wander over to warseer where there are numerous "angry" threads about the direction 8th edition is heading in:wacko:


yeah but whineseer makes even me look calm and sane


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> [off-topic]It's tempting to ignore people who annoy you, but I find reading all peoples views and being tolerant of their views to be preferable to completely ignoring them. Just remember for every negative, complaining Stella on this forum there are a dozen just as annoying people who believe GW and anything they do has descended from the heavens to save humanity, and happily bow down and worship anything GW related. I find them just as annoying, but the two extremes cancel each other out.
> 
> And finally, as I've had to point out many-a-time, it's just a game, don't get so worked up.[/off-topic]



This is a good attitude to have, have some rep.


----------



## dobbins (Sep 19, 2009)

I for one do *not* advocate the blocking of Stella. Yes his bitterness towards the hobby is astounding, but just when you think you have him figured he'll post something like this: 



Stella Cadente said:


> only troops choices?????, what a pile of crap, I don't want troops choices, I want trygons and tyrants and zoanthroaps, stupid GW, why make a box with troops, nowhere in the rules does it say I need troops choices, thats just stupid.
> 
> this is almost as stupid as the fantasy sets that give you core choices, what moron uses core choices and troops choices, stupid GW, do they not realise there customers are dumb and want units they can't use until they buy the troops and core units separately.


Which not only throws all your preconceptions about him out the window but also shows that deep down he really does like GW and does at least sometimes approve of something they do. 

Keep annoying people Stella it makes for the most entertaining reading.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> yeah but whineseer makes even me look calm and sane


worryingly true


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

Ok, maybe i was little harsh on stella, 

once in a while he dones make me laugh! 

maybe stella should have his own hate blog!


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

the new book is 528 pages.
Each section is proportionally bigger, so more rules, more colour section, more background.
You could seriously beat chavs to death with it


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Too_hot_to_handle said:


> You could seriously beat chavs to death with it


removing blood stains is hard enough, but have you tried removing fake tan?,
for that reason alone I can't agree


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

At 528 pages, you could kill someone with it...in one blow! I'm guessing about 15 pounds or something.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha! 8 Pages in, and no-one revealed it's out on the 10th of July - the second Saturday?

Cookie for me then. Yum.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Haha! 8 Pages in, and no-one revealed it's out on the 10th of July - the second Saturday?
> 
> Cookie for me then. Yum.


All the Juicy rumours are kept to the other thread it seems. Maiden Maniac's got the scoop on most things


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> At 528 pages, you could kill someone with it...in one blow! I'm guessing about 15 pounds or something.


*8th Edition Rulebook: 50pts*
_Created in the fires of the GW forges, the 8th Edition Rulebook is a powerful weapon in it's own right. When wielded by a fantasy player, the power of the 8th Edition Rulebook strikes fear into even the staunchest of soldiers. Able to shatter armour as easily as bone, the weapons power, when combined with the finesse of a nerd, provides a formidable force._
The 8th Edition Rulebook counts as a great weapon that confers the killing blow special rule. If given to a nerd it scores a killing blow on a 4+.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

*ChaosRedCorsairLord:* :goodpost::laugh: I would rep you if I could :laugh: Have to spread the love around a bit more it seems.


----------

